#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Ασφαλιστικά (ΕΤΑΑ/ΤΣΜΕΔΕ - ΟΑΕΕ - ΙΚΑ - ΕΟΠΥΥ) >  > > >  >  > ΕΤΑΑ: Ατύχημα-επίδομα ελεύθερου επαγγελματία

## milt

Δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει κάτι αλλά θα το ρωτήσω μήπως υπήρχε έστω παλαιότερα......

Ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας Μηχανικός ο οποίος παθαίνει ατύχημα και χτυπάει...παραδείγματα:

σε μια ανακαίνιση ή πήγαινε έλα στη Πολεοδομία τροχαίο χωρίς δική του υπαιτιότητα......γενικότερα υπάρχει κάποια κάλυψη από το ταμείο μας ή κάποιο επίδομα.......για τελοσπάντων <<εργατικό ατύχημα>>....?????

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν νομίζω. Μόνο αν πέσεις θύμα τρομοκρατικής ενέργειας το κράτος σε αποζημιώνει.

----------


## milt

έτσι θα το δηλώσω........πάντως επειδή όντως είχα ένα τροχαίο λόγω κακής συντήρησης του οδοστρώματος στην Βασιλίσσης Όλγας η κάμερα μπροστά στο Ζάππειο της αστυνομίας δεν λειτουργεί καθόλου ενώ αυτή στη Βασιλέως Κωνσταντίνου κοιτάει μόνο στην Ηρώδου Αττικού κολλημένη δεν γυρνάει θέση χαλασμένη και αυτή .

----------

